# Junkie XL comments on his Terminator: Dark Fate Soundtrack



## JazzDude (Nov 4, 2019)

here u go, thank you Tom for sharing with us


----------



## KallumS (Nov 4, 2019)

Can we take a moment to appreciate the fact that there are composers in the upper echelons of the film music industry that are willing to impart so much of their knowledge *for free*?


----------



## Solarsentinel (Nov 4, 2019)

Yes indeed! It s very gentle! Like some composers who made some courses on platform like udemy which is very affordable. Much appreciated! Many Thanks JXL for these studio time session with lot of informations


----------



## JazzDude (Nov 4, 2019)

Part 2


----------



## dgburns (Nov 5, 2019)

I am finding thematic scores of this nature very boring these days.

sorry


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 5, 2019)

That video made me keen on getting a nylon strung guitar. I have so many steel strings, but there is something special about a nylon string as well.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 5, 2019)

Very nice to see someone at that level taking on his time to share stuffs about his craft, and doing it for free.

Not talking about the music itself that everyone is free to like or dislike. But the simple fact that he gives us those videos is amazing on its own.


----------



## JazzDude (Nov 7, 2019)

part3



part4


----------



## mscp (Nov 7, 2019)

Not my cup of tea at all - but taste is highly subjective.


----------

